# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  RKL: Asociacioni i ashtuquajtur i Gazetarëve Profesionistë të Kosovës, segment i n

## Kosovelli

Asociacioni i ashtuquajtur i Gazetarëve Profesionistë të Kosovës, një segment i nëntokës, informative, politike, të BIRN-it në vendin tonë, kërkon nga Qeveria dhe institucionet, që t' iu lejojnë gazetarëve profesionistë, që në çdo kohë të kenë qasje në informacion dhe në dokumentet zyrtare. Natyrisht kjo vlen vetëm për ata dhjetëra gazetarë, që veten e tyre e konsiderojnë profesionistë, por jo edhe të pavarur, meqë këta identifikohen përmes vetë-deklarimit si profesionistë, duke injoruar gazetarët e tjerë shqiptarë, të cilët, sipas tyre nuk qenkan profesionistë, edhe pse mund të jenë të pavarur. Ky asociacion me gazetarë të ish përmbajtjes së politikës së bashkim vëllazërimit jugosllav, po bën përpjekje të kthehet në një segment të hulumtimit policor, duke u thirrur në Ligjin për Qasje në Dokumentet Zyrtare. 

AGPK konsideron se është koha e fundit që të hartohet edhe ligji për qasje në informacion, në mënyrë që gazetarët ta kenë me ligj të garantuar marrjen e informacionit në çdo moment dhe kurdo që iu duhet, pa pasur nevojë për procedura burokratike. Me këtë kërkesë, këta gazetarë i japin vetes së drejtë ti fusin hundët kudo, madje edhe atje ku nuk kanë çka të nuhasin, apo ku pretendojnë se duhet të nuhasin, me faktin se janë profesionistë dhe kurdoherë të përkëdhelur nga klasa politike.

Këta të vetëquajtur gazetarë profesionistë, mbase rreth 100 të tillë, të regjistruar apo të paregjistruar, janë të njohur për opinionin tonë lexues, për shkrimet e tyre kontroverse, për qëndrimin antikombëtar dhe injorues  kundër UÇK-së, kundër të burgosurve të regjimeve jugosllave dhe kundër më shumë 2 apo 3 mijë gazetarëve të tjerë të vendit tonë, të cilët, nuk konsiderohen të jenë gazetarë profesionistë. Në shkrimet e tyre të zeza atakohet Drenica si qendër e terrorizmit, quhen kriminelë luftëtarët e lirisë, quheshin ushtri të lagjeve e të katundeve UÇPMB-ja dhe Ushtria Çlirimtare Kombëtare, madhërohet figura Nazim Bllacës, kërkohet burgosja dhe dënimi i disa komandantëve të UÇK-së, kërkohet kosovarizimi i shqiptarëve dhe rikthimi i politikës së dikurshme të bashkim vëllazërimit  të kohës së Titos, tani nën devizën e multietnicitetit pervers dhe krejtësisht të panatyrshëm.



Ekzistenca e këtij Asociacioni të gazetarëve është imponuar nga ish-strukturat titiste rankoviçiste, që janë ripozicionuar kudo nëpër institucionet e vendit, pas mbarimit të luftës në Kosovë, dhe të cilët kanë arritur ta shtrijnë imponimin  e tyre edhe për shkak se Qeveria dhe Kuvendi i Kosovës i ka përkrahur dhe i përkrahë, sepse këta profesionistët, janë të përkëdhelurit dhe të përzgjedhurit e UNMIK-ut dhe të EULEX-i, ashtu sikur ishin dikur të përzgjedhurit e LKJ-së dhe LSPPK-së, ata, apo këta bijtë e bijat e ish këtyre të përzgjedhurve, ish dhe tani gjyqtarëve, prokurorëve kriminelë, milicëve dhe hafijeve  të Titos e të Milosheviqit.

Ky kruzhok gazetarësh, të përkrahur fuqishëm nga politika e nëntokës së shërbimeve të huaja, ka arritur të fuqizohet në disa mediume, të cilat financohen edhe nga Kuvendi i Kosovës, por edhe nga organizatat e ndryshme të vendit dhe të huaja.

Këta gazetarë, realisht janë shumë profesionistë dhe shumë të sofistikuar në luftën e tyre pa kompromis, që i bëjnë përmbajtjes kombëtare të gazetarisë, në emër të gjoja demokratizmit të shoqërisë dhe luftës kundër ekstremizmit dhe nacionalizmit shqiptar.


Ideatori i këtij asociacioni, jo vetëm i përfolur si bashkëpunëtor i kriminelit serb Stanishiq, por edhe i një segmenti brenda ish-SHIK-ut të Kosovës, i përkrahur madje krejt haptas edhe nga një segment i Qeverisë së Kosovës, ka arritur të imponohet, jo me profesionalizmin e tij, aspak me dijen dhe kreativitetin e gazetarit bashkëkohor,  por me manipulime dhe imponime, duke u bërë kurdoherë vegël e zyrtarëve, cilët do qofshin ata dhe duke ofruar shërbime sekrete nga rrjeti i tij me gazetarë e spiunë profesionistë.

Edhe pse pak në numër, ky kruzhok i gazetarëve, po ushtron ndikim në medie, meqë drejton dhe kontrollon kreun medial të vendit: RTK-në, Kohavizionin, Kohën Ditore, Gazetën Ekspress. Klan Kosova, Kosova Sot dhe disa mediume të tjera lokale.

(Opinioni tashmë di  një fakt real, që flet në dobi të këtij konstatimi. 80 për qind e gazetarëve dhe punëtorëve të RTK-së, që financohet nga Kuvendi i Kosovës, kanë nënshkruar një peticion ku kërkohej  për ta kthyer në postin e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të RTK-së, pionierin e jugosllavizmit, Agim Zatriqi. Postin e Zatriqit e mori ish-pionieri tjetër  i Titos, sekretari i Rinisë Socialiste të Ferizajt në vitet 70, Sylejman Shaqiri.)

Përkrahja, që politika aktuale në Kosovë i ka dhënë dhe i jep këtij segmenti të gazetarisë është tregues i qartë se këtij soji të gazetarëve iu është dhënë viza për ta trasuar rrugën, që shpie në deformimin e qenies dhe të shpirtit kombëtar shqiptar, në devalvimin e konceptit të bashkimit kombëtar, në devalvimin e moralit tradicional shqiptar, në përkrahjen pa rezervë të dukurive të amoralitetit, të homoseksualizmit dhe të degjenerimit njerëzor në të gjitha segmentet e mundshme. Për të vërtetuar këto konstatime shikoni pornografinë në TV-të e Kosovës, po ashtu edhe nëpër shumë gazeta, shikoni mungesën për të mos thënë totale të biografive të dëshmorëve dhe përjashtimin e figurave më të rëndësishme të kombit nga këto mediume. Nuk është e vështirë të shikohet kjo pasqyrë. Shfletoni gazetat brenda ditës dhe shikoni emisionet e këtyre TV-ve, për t u bindur në vërtetësinë e këtij konstatimi. Pastaj logjikisht shtrohet pyetja, punën e kujt e bëjnë gazetarët profesionistë, me prejardhje të ideologjisë së bashkim vëllazërimit jugosllav, tani kur nuk ekziston Jugosllavia si e tillë? 

Dhe, për t i qitur hi syve të opinionit, këta gazetarë paraqiten në rolin e opozitës, duke kritikuar madje edhe Qeverinë, sidomos disa ministra me prejardhje nga UÇK-ja dhe duke kërkuar transparencë totale në dokumentet zyrtare.

Gazetarët e Kosovës, ata që nuk i përkasin gazetarisë profesioniste duhet ta krijojnë shoqatën e tyre të gazetarëve, me qëllim për të mbrojtur vlerat e vërteta të gazetarisë, me qëllim për të mbrojtur konceptin tradicional të kombit dhe të bashkimit, me qëllim për të mos lejuar ngulfatjen e fjalës së lirë dhe nëpërkëmbjen e gazetarisë nga klanet mafioze të gazetarëve të nëntokës, aktiviteti i të cilëve dëmton rëndë interesat e kombit shqiptar, por edhe të qytetërimit bashkëkohor. 

Është koha e fundit që gazetarët e njëmendtë, ata që me vepër kanë treguar jo vetëm profesionalizmin, por edhe guximin intelektual dhe kombëtar, të mos rrinë duarkryq dhe të mos lejojnë që gazetarinë e Kosovës ta përlajnë përpara birn-istët, dhe istët e  izmat e tjera të mbetjeve të ideologjisë komuniste jugosllave.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Pse duhet bojkotuar mediat shqipfolëse antishqiptare?*

_Blerim Rrecaj_

Gazetaria në trojet shqiptare ishte dhe është në krizë të thellë dhe kjoështë e ditur kaherë. Big Brother andej, e Shpi e Kosovës këndej. Vllai imadh andej, e zot i shpisë këndej. Dhomë e rrëfimeve andej, e shpajz këndej.Seriale andej e seriale këndej. Gjuhën shqipe e lanë mbas dore andej egjuhën shqipe e lanë mbas dore këndej. Klane  andej e klane këndej.Keqmenaxhim, papagim,  keqpagim, keqtrajtim andej e këndej…Gjatë një bisededëgjova se njëri nga gazetarët në njërin nga “televizionet” “tona” gjatë njëemisioni e paska bërë të ditur se po e lë punën. Nga ky rast do të bëninmirë dhe të mësonin edhe shumë të tjerë. Pse jo edhe ta ndiqnin shembullin etillë. Kështu pa paralajmërim. Dhe të tallemi së paku e të çlirohemishpirtërisht nga këto mjete që vazhdojnë t’i raportojnë për punën e tyreUnmikeuleksit, ambasadave të huaja, pushtetarëve, “opozitës”, strukturavemafioze, dreqit e t’birit…Imagjinata na bën të ëndërrojmë se ndonjëri nga tagjatë një interviste do ta hudhë mikrofonin tutje dhe do t’ia filloj njëvrapi, tjetri do të nis të flas jerm me vetëdije, dikush do pështyej kamerënndërsa kameramani  do t’i thotë pështyje e mos u përbijë…Dhe bojkoti ështëzgjidhja e duhur sepse gjithë këto media kanë përkrahjen e pushtetit meqëllim që të grumbullojnë gjithë këta të rinj të papunë për të “defiluar”nëpër studio a redaksi ku veten e ndien edhe më keq se sa në ndonjë njësihetimore për krime të rënda. Plus përballesh me çdo lloj redaktori, shumicaprej të cilëve të superstresuar mundohen dhe e zbrazin atë grumbullimbudallakie tek të tjerët. Të tjerëve kur t’u thuash se jam gazetar të shohinsikur se e shikojnë një lypës. Më së miri gjendjen e gazetarëve dhegazetareve e dijnë ata që punojnë byrektoreve, kafeneve…Nuk është çudi që ndonjëri nga ta edhe ka marrë infuzion dhe kolegët kanë qeshur duke ndierfrikë të vërtetë për vete. Pos këtij presioni psiqik duhet të jeshjashtëzakonisht i kujdesshëm të mos i hidhërosh redaktorët me ndonjë temë tëpapërshtatshme. Ata më parë do të pranojnë të flasësh me Rada Trajkoviqinsesa ta zëmë me ndonjë shkrimtar që jeton me shumë vështirësi. Nëpër redaksi papastërtia është e madhe, mund të shohësh edhe rrjeta merimangashndërsa nga aty merr urdhërin për të dalur për të shkruar për bërrllogun. Kurnjë redaktori i thua se shkruava për një skandal dhe nuk u zgjidh asgjë aithotë se "ju a me një shkrim po kqyrni me zgjidh probleme a, iha duhet bërëshumë presion…"Redaktorët janë me tërë qenien me bosët-pejgamberët e tyre aqfort saqë po të guxosh t’u thuash një fjalë për ta kur të dojnë të“fluturojnë”. Atyre vazhdimisht u vijnë urdhëra kryesisht me telefon se pota dërgoj filanin. Sa e sa transferimi bëhet prej një mediumi tek tjetri. Pokush u bë rehat e kush është i kënaqur  Aq shumë ka çka flitet për këtëfushë saqë mund të bëhem edhe i mërzitshëm. Ky është vetëm një variant ilehtë shkrimi për t’ia përkujtuar së pari vetes se ku jemi. Pse jo edhedëshirë për ta pastruar shqiptarinë nga horrëlleqet e tilla.

----------

